# [ODMP] Pulaski County Sheriff's Department, Indiana ~ October 7, 2005



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

A Deputy with the Pulaski County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on October 7, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17897*


----------

